# looking for rats in Northern CA



## calpolyrtrh (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi! I'm looking to adopt 2-3 males or females. I have a great cage all set up and ready to go and now all I need are some babies! Please let me know if you have any to rehome. Thanks


----------



## Dannie94 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would suggest if you want little ratties look on Craigslist, people are always emailing me about little ratties. Good luck on your new additions!


----------

